

If buggy smartphones are the “new reality”, here’s some free advice for handset makers - mrspin
http://www.last100.com/2009/01/26/if-buggy-smartphones-are-the-new-reality-heres-some-free-advice-for-handset-makers/

======
ieatpaste
Mobile phones used to have 4-year development cycles, but due to consumer
pressure and CEOs making ridiculous promises, the development cycle has been
compacted into as little as 6 months. This is not enough time for accurate
testing on all fronts (variables double out in the field).

Furthermore, over-the-air updates are not used due to hacking. Though there
could be copious amounts of security, one fail would mean complete loss of
mobile communication in large areas, if not nationwide.

Features cannot be cut since the products will not sell. Apple could afford it
only because it was riding the success of the iPod - other, unpopular
companies cannot do the same. While I agree that there needs to be a better
balance of features and quality, there isn't too much leeway especially
because handset manufacturers are doing especially bad in this economic
downturn.

I agree transparency is a great thing - but it may also cause a PR nightmare.
There needs to be great discretion in revealing problems especially in a field
where consumers understand little. Discussing problems may only make consumers
more disgruntle or panicked.

Operators (Networks) control everything. EVERYTHING. They choose which phones
are allowed and which ones are not. Again, Apple had a lot of leverage due to
their popularity, but ultimately lost out to AT&T control. It isn't as simple
as "keeping operators out" - laws would need to be instated and Networks would
have to yield control (they definitely won't go easily).

